# Dorico and Notion keyswitches does these hold them i mean some libs need hold keyswitch?



## JPQ (Mar 3, 2021)

Dorico and Notion keyswitches does these hold them i mean some libs need hold keyswitch? searched with google Dortico looks works this way at least.


----------

